# DEADerside yard haunt '06



## grim reaper (Aug 18, 2005)

Here are a few pics of my yard and me and my friends who helped out (abi (dead bride) and hannah (nutty dead school girl)). unfortunately my rising skull tombstone and MITB died out a few days before and i didnt get time to fix anything, it was a windy night so i only got my fog chiller working for a little while then for the rest of the time i had the fog machine on its own. i got lots of compliments of adults and managed to scare a few teens by walking up behind them and dragging my shovel.

here is a link to my photobucket with them; 
Halloween 06 pictures by DEADerside - Photobucket


----------



## grim reaper (Aug 18, 2005)

Just so yall know im this one (grave digger);









abi (dead bride);









hannah (dead school girl);


----------



## DeathTouch (Sep 6, 2005)

That was cool!


----------



## dragon flame (Aug 31, 2006)

Matt great job!


----------



## grim reaper (Aug 18, 2005)

-thanks guys- would have liked more ToTers though but it was a fun night and i got it set up just before the first set of ToTers. sorry there arnt a good amount of the yard but the camera died for some strange reason


----------



## Bodybagging (May 8, 2006)

Looks GOOD!!!!


----------



## slimy (Jul 12, 2006)

Looks great grim. Glad to hear you had fun.


----------



## JohnnyL (Aug 17, 2006)

Looks like you all had a blast! Great job!


----------



## DeadSpider (Feb 3, 2006)

The front door looks spooky. Nice pic of you with shovel n grave.
keep up tha good work!


----------

